# Tinfoil barbs



## Dan1503 (Aug 24, 2012)

Hi I am new to this forum this is my first thread  

I have a 120 litre tropical tank with, 

Gourami 
4 x gold barbs
Bala shark
Ruby Shark
2 x Tinfoil Barbs
Plec

I have noticed my tinfoils have started to nudge each other and im not sure if they are playing or fighting? They both seem to go at each other there doesn't appear to be a more dominant one out of them.

Can anyone shed any light on what they are doing, do I need to separate them? I may be able to upload a video if anyone wants a closer look.

Cheers


----------



## rtmaston (Jul 14, 2012)

its been awhile sence i had tinfoil but from what I remember my did the same thing. thay will get good size. i would just keep my eye on them and make sure you dont see any places on them you can tell. i had my in a 55 gallon. hope this helps


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

The nudging is normal behavior.
You are seriously overstocked - tinfoils get huge (35 cm long, probably 15 high), plecos get enormous (35-40cm) and a bala shark (25-30cm) needs a large, very long tank for its restless ways and large body. The Ruby shark (only 15 cm, but nasty) does not like other barbs, and that means it will probably begin to attack the Bala Shark. You have the inhabitants for a 500l, and even then...


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Agreed - you need to rehome the Bala, Tinfoils and Pleco asap! 

Plecos grow to 18+ inches (unless it's a dwarf species such as Bristle nose or Clown.)
Balas can grow to a foot long and need to be in groups.
Tinfoil Barbs need to be in groups as well (they are schoolers) and get up to 14 inches. They will continue to be nudgy and nippy until you re-home them or get more. Do NOT get more!
Your Ruby (Rainbow) Shark, is in the MINIMUM size tank that it can be in. They get up to 6" and should be in a 55+g tank.

Keeping these three fish in your tank will do two things:* 1*. stunt their growth, so that their skeletons stop growing but their insides continue to grow until they eventually die an extremely painful death, essentially exploding. *2.* Cause your water paramaters to go out of whack, since you have fish that are way oversized, which means your bioload is too much for your filter to handle.

Your Gold Barbs are fine. Once you re-home the 3 species that are not suitable for your tank (and possibly the Ruby shark too,) I'd add a few more as they like to school and 6 is usually the minimum amount for a school.

Watch for the fish nipping at your Gourami's long feelers. (What type of gourami is it?)

*Totally not trying to rip your tank apart!!! Just trying to save you angst and trouble! I way overstocked my tank when I first started and paid for it later! It was NOT fun!*


----------

